# Finally!!!!!!!



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

After 3 very long months steve and i finally broke the HEX on the GMR and caught a couple flatheads last night. Steves flathead tip the scales at 32.9 pounds and mine was 10 pounds 6 ounces. We even were able to a get a baby flathead, which was the smallest i have ever seen.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

It is about time that we got one, she put up a great fight when she got close to the bank.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats of the nice fish.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks it just feels good to finally get one


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks, hope to get out again and get some more this weekend


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go. hopefully the fall fishing will be better than the spring/summer fishing !


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice fish guys,congrats.

i seen a guy at deer creek spillway catch a flat about the size of that little one ya got there.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dood, i see a "notched" fin near the tail on that fish! is that spot where i think it is?  congrats, its been a horrible year for all us gmr flathead fisherman. i havent even busted a 20lb fish yet.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

congrats on the fish, good to see steve back in action, ive been hearing that the fishing this year has been really tough, the spring and summer weather has killed the river fishing badly, hopefully the fall bite turns on to make up for the bad spring and summer...


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been back to fishing for a while, just been having not so good luck getting hooked up on a big flatty. Hopefully we can get into more and that night not be a one hitter for each of us


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive got the bug again, too bad we prolly wont catch another one until next year lol


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

oh I have the bug big time,and Nate, stop being a negative Nancy


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i havnt fished the rivers in a while, ive been going out to the club alot, and we have been hitting them pretty good this year, smallest is 5lbs. and up with a few 30's and 40's being caught, so far my biggest is 25, seems like the lakes are doing really well around ohio this year and the rivers are just the opposite.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> oh I have the bug big time,and Nate, stop being a negative Nancy


this coming from the guy who the whole night, no matter what we catch im not goin to the river again. lol, and kept saying this all night


click click click click............ " If that happens again im (taking) your spot!"


----------

